# Salt Fork Shore Fishing?



## humdog (Jun 3, 2021)

Taking my 3 young boys to Salt Fork this weekend. Anyone know of any good spots to fish from the shore?


----------



## Anglertribe (Apr 19, 2021)

You can fish at the marina it has good shore access.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Really depends where you'll be. It's a looong drive from one side of the lake to the other.


----------



## humdog (Jun 3, 2021)

We will be near the lodge.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Like Anglertribe mentioned, there's shore access around both of the marinas, and you won't be far from either one. Sugartree Marina is right by the lodge. I think you can shore fish near the boat ramp down by the cabins also. Park Road 14 that leads to Salt Fork Marina has numerous picnic/shore fishing areas along it that work well with small kids.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Cabin area docks. I did well a few week back. 😉


----------

